# Pattern for diagonal crochet blanket



## bearland53

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crochet-corner-corner-throw

Here is the pattern for the crochet corner-to-corner throw - you can make it solid - use self-striping yarn or change colors every few rows.

I have also made it into smaller squares and whipstitched the squares together for a different look.


----------



## CARABELLA

This is beautiful, ive looked at the pattern and demo, I think im going to try one.


----------



## Sallyannie

Beautiful, and I just love the colours


----------



## tpmcgoo2

your blanket is lovely! I love making them and if you stop halfway or so you can turn it into a poncho..made many of those too!


----------



## Miri

It's lovely, great work and patience!


----------



## JoanL

BEAUTIFUL WORK/////really nice pattern and simple..I went on the site and loved the stuff...thanks


----------



## giovanna

Nice work I just look at the pattern, I love crocheting I think I will try this, beautiful job.


----------



## Lalane

Beautiful work, love it.


----------



## Sooner

Can't wait to try it, if my hands & fingers will cooperate. Sooner


----------



## snowsaint

Thank you for the pattern source. I've printed the pattern and will likely use it sometime in the next year!


----------



## brendagzz

def trying this, my best friend just had a bby and I want to give her something special

Thanks for sharing the pattern link.


----------



## Becsmom

I love this pattern!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I love it...beautifully done...and your colors are so pretty.


----------



## Joella76

Wow this is so beautiful


----------



## wannabear

I like yours better than the one with the pattern. It really caught my eye.


----------



## Dimples16

Beautiful'


----------



## Izzy10

Thank you for posting the pattern for the corner-to-corner throw, this is just what I am looking for to use some of my stash - going to surprise my elderly mother, good project for the start of our retirement in about 6 weeks time, yeh no more alarm clock awakenings :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Jean

Beautiful job I downloaded the pattern Thank You


----------



## bp42168

Do you also have the patterns for the other striped afghans you did? They were beautiful.


----------



## myrinka

I've just started one using scraps  :sm08:


----------



## choertt

I have made this blanket three times. It can be made into a square or rectangle. Great pattern. Wonderful for leftover yarns.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Great blanket....


----------

